# 1 Premiere 4 + 3 Mini's means only 1 tuner on the Premiere 4, right?



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

I was talking to my neighbor about my current TiVo setup where I just added a TiVo 4 and Mini to my house. I described how it works that the Premiere 4 basically dedicates a tuner to the Mini.

He asked if he bought a Premiere 4 and 3 Mini's how it would work. MY understanding is that in this configuration, the Premiere 4 would only be left with 1 tuner to use for watching shows or recording. Is that correct? Thanks!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

dmk1974 said:


> I was talking to my neighbor about my current TiVo setup where I just added a TiVo 4 and Mini to my house. I described how it works that the Premiere 4 basically dedicates a tuner to the Mini.
> 
> He asked if he bought a Premiere 4 and 3 Mini's how it would work. MY understanding is that in this configuration, the Premiere 4 would only be left with 1 tuner to use for watching shows or recording. Is that correct? Thanks!


You can only dedicate up to two tuners for Mini use from each Premiere 4. So they would be left with two tuners for recordings and two tuners would be shared between Minis. Or you could have only one or zero tuners shared between Minis to allow more tuners available for recording. At least this is how it works until they implement dynamic tuner allocation.


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> You can only dedicate up to two tuners for Mini use from each Premiere 4. So they would be left with two tuners for recordings and two tuners would be shared between Minis. Or you could have only one or zero tuners shared between Minis to allow more tuners available for recording. At least this is how it works until they implement dynamic tuner allocation.


Thanks for the clarification. I wasn't sure of that limit of # of Mini's per Premiere 4.


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

And also, the current Mini software does not allow for creating or editing Season Passes, correct? If at a Mini tv, you would have to use an iOS app to set a Pass, right?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

dmk1974 said:


> And also, the current Mini software does not allow for creating or editing Season Passes, correct? If at a Mini tv, you would have to use an iOS app to set a Pass, right?


 You CAN schedule Season Passes and individual recordings from the Mini. What you can't do (currently) is access Season Pass Manager or ToDo list from the Mini.


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

moyekj said:


> You CAN schedule Season Passes and individual recordings from the Mini. What you can't do (currently) is access Season Pass Manager from the Mini.


Ok, cool. But can't edit the Season Passes, right?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

dmk1974 said:


> And also, the current Mini software does not allow for creating or editing Season Passes, correct? If at a Mini tv, you would have to use an iOS app to set a Pass, right?


You are correct but as said above:

You CAN schedule Season Passes and individual recordings from the Mini.


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

lessd said:


> You are correct but as said above:
> 
> You CAN schedule Season Passes and individual recordings from the Mini.


Perfect, so not quite as limited as I thought. Hopefully future software updates will allow for the management too. The Mini is a pretty decent device.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

dmk1974 said:


> Ok, cool. But can't edit the Season Passes, right?


 You can modify season pass options, you just can't change season pass priorities.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

moyekj said:


> You can modify season pass options, you just can't change season pass priorities.


Or delete a season pass or look at all your season passes, or look at your to-do-list.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

lessd said:


> Or delete a season pass


You can't delete via the modify option? You can TiVo to TiVo so I would be surprised if the Mini can't do this.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

innocentfreak said:


> You can't delete via the modify option? You can TiVo to TiVo so I would be surprised if the Mini can't do this.


 There's a menu option for it, however last time I tried deleting a SP Premiere->Elite it acted as though it deleted the SP but checking the host TiVo it actually didn't work so I think it's buggy.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

moyekj said:


> There's a menu option for it, however last time I tried deleting a SP Premiere->Elite it acted as though it deleted the SP but checking the host TiVo it actually didn't work so I think it's buggy.


Definitely a bug then because I have used it before and it worked as intended.

I have seen this glitch happen though on my one Premiere which uses the SDUI, but doing it from the HDUI definitely worked.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

How many Mini's has anyone actually gotten to work with a TP4?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Bigg said:


> How many Mini's has anyone actually gotten to work with a TP4?


You can only allocate two TP-4 tuners to Mini(s) (or other devices), I don't know what happens with a 3rd Mini and one TP-4, the 3rd Mini should work but not have Live TV.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lessd said:


> You can only allocate two TP-4 tuners to Mini(s) (or other devices), I don't know what happens with a 3rd Mini and one TP-4, the 3rd Mini should work but not have Live TV.


They can all have live TV. But only two at a time.

Sent from my HTC ReZound using Forum Runner


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> They can all have live TV. But only two at a time.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ReZound using Forum Runner


Good to know, thanks


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> They can all have live TV. But only two at a time.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ReZound using Forum Runner


Right, but has anyone gotten say 4 or 5 Mini's running off of one TP? I know it can only handle a couple streams at once, but what about just for different rooms that are not in use simultaneously?


----------



## ManOfSnow (Apr 16, 2001)

I currently have 1 Tivo Premiere 4 tuner and 2 tivo minis. Can I add a third?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

ManOfSnow said:


> I currently have 1 Tivo Premiere 4 tuner and 2 tivo minis. Can I add a third?


I the TP-4 can only give up two tuners, but I don't know if the 3rd Mini without a tuner will still work on your system, you should call TiVo about that.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I thought someone had posted that they used three Minis to connect to a P4? I use two Minis with one shared tuner with no issues.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> I thought someone had posted that they used three Minis to connect to a P4? I use two Minis with one shared tuner with no issues.


If that the case than I am not sure what the upper limit of Minis is, except that only 9 active units (TiVos & Minis) are allowed on one TiVo account.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

lessd said:


> If that the case than I am not sure what the upper limit of Minis is, except that only 9 active units (TiVos & Minis) are allowed on one TiVo account.


That seems to be the active limit. It's 10 units, so one XL4 and 9 Mini's.


----------



## ManOfSnow (Apr 16, 2001)

lessd said:


> I the TP-4 can only give up two tuners, but I don't know if the 3rd Mini without a tuner will still work on your system, you should call TiVo about that.


There is no real info online and I figured I'd try here first with someone who actually has done it. It would make sense that you could have > 2 tivo minis as I figure that is the reason why the tivo mini 'goes to sleep' and asks if you are still there after an hour or so.


----------

